# ~*L.A.'s*Finest/Car*Club*~



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wazz up to all the Homiees, Car Clubs and Solo Riders. L.A.'s Finest** would like invite you to our 1st Annual Toy Drive. Date, Time and Location soon to be announced. Hope to see everyone there. Please no Scrooges :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ORALE ILL BE THERE,WHEREVER ITS AT :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6605048
> *ORALE ILL BE THERE,WHEREVER ITS AT :biggrin:
> *


*Gracias Homiee,  
I'm making sure it doesn't interfere with any other events.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2006, 02:51 PM~6605430
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Update:

Location:Hollydale Park in South Gate
Time: 10:00 a.m.*


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias :biggrin: 
L.A.'s Finest


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 20 2006, 04:18 PM~6605961
> *Update:
> 
> Location:Hollydale Park in South Gate
> ...


What day is it going to be.


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up chely Hope to make it but put the date fool :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 20 2006, 04:37 PM~6605697
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Nov 21 2006, 09:27 AM~6610327
> *What's up chely  Hope to make it but put the date fool :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :twak: 















:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*It's all set 

Date : December 17th, 2006
Time: 10:00 a.m.
Location: Hollydale Park in South Gate

Hope to see all the homiees there.*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2006, 09:46 AM~6610418
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*Hope to see the Family there *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*More info:

Please bring toy or we'll charge $10.00
All toys will be donated to the Sherrifs and Fire station.


Any questions contact:

Pres anny (310)722-8986 V.P: Carlos (323) 286-5492*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 21 2006, 12:47 PM~6611096
> *More info:
> 
> Please bring toy or we'll charge $10.00
> ...


i will try to make it.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2006, 11:49 AM~6611115
> *i will try to make it.
> *


* :twak: Que try ni que try*
















*Seriously, I hope you, the club and the family could stop by :biggrin: *


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ill see wassup wit da club...hopefully we can make it!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 21 2006, 12:52 PM~6611132
> * :twak: Que try ni que try
> Seriously, I hope you, the club and the family could stop by  :biggrin:
> *


belive me.i will do my best to be there.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 21 2006, 12:51 PM~6611527
> *ill see wassup wit da club...hopefully we can make it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we ll be there homita


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2006, 03:20 PM~6612121
> *we ll be there homita
> *


 :0


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2006, 02:20 PM~6612121
> *we ll be there homita
> *


*
I'll see you there if not sooner  *














*At the L.I.L picnic :biggrin: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2006, 02:21 PM~6612124
> *:0
> *



*Aye Chismeeeeee :rofl: *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2006, 02:21 PM~6612124
> *:0
> *


dont trip


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

Wazz up to this is Danny the president of LA's FINEST and I would like to invite all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to our 1st Annual Toy Drive Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 21 2006, 12:17 PM~6611713
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sry but just found out that we wont be able to make it but maybe next year! hopefully all goes good wit da toy drive!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds good homie ill tell my club members about it see you guys there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

I will let the members of STRICTLY FAMILY know ....


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2006, 05:17 PM~6612946
> *dont trip
> *


  ok.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT !!!! WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE, SPECTATERS ARE WELCOME AND CHELY DONT GET YOUR TOYS MIXED UP THE PINK ONE IS YOURS HA HA HA !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Nov 22 2006, 10:24 AM~6617470
> *THAT'S  RIGHT !!!!  WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE,  SPECTATERS ARE WELCOME                                                                                                                                                AND CHELY  DONT GET YOUR TOYS MIXED UP  THE PINK ONE IS YOURS  HA HA HA !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Never that homiee, you think I'm letting that <span style=\'colorurple\'>sucker go HELL NOOOO !*</span>
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

SO WHATS UP DID YOU GET THE STARTER FOR YOUR CAR


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Nov 22 2006, 10:52 AM~6617686
> *SO WHATS UP DID YOU GET THE STARTER FOR YOUR CAR
> *


*
I got it, but I'm going out of town, heading up North with the family, Should be on by next week  

I got one for pinky too :roflmao: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 22 2006, 11:54 AM~6617700
> *
> I got it, but I'm going out of town, heading up North with the family, Should be on by next week
> 
> ...


 :0 starter?


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6617706
> *:0 starter?
> *


*Yeah, starter went out on me  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 22 2006, 12:00 PM~6617735
> *Yeah, starter went out on me
> *


  hand crank it. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 22 2006, 11:14 AM~6617816
> * hand crank it. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

have a happy thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*To all the Homiees 

Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving :biggrin: *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

From S.F.C.C.


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy ThanksGiving to LA'S Finest on behalf of Strictly Family Car Club.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gracias to all that has wished the L.A.'s Finest family a Happy Thanksgiving.


On behalf of the family we wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving also  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB 65 AND THE MILLENIUM FAMILY WISH YOU GUYS A GOOD ASS TOY DRIVE AND A HAPPY THANKS GIVING AND WE WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOPPURT ON THE TOY DRIVE YOU NOW HOW BIG ROB DO IT*_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: 































































































































:biggrin: 



:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Nov 26 2006, 09:41 PM~6642153
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



* :uh: Where you ok Big C :rofl: *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 22 2006, 12:21 PM~6617850
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2006, 01:37 PM~6660564
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..

Old Memories Website

we will try to make it...


you may want to post directions..

is this the park parralel to the 710 freeway and garfield between century and gardendale?


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 1 2006, 06:56 AM~6672882
> *posted on our site..
> 
> Old Memories Website
> ...


*Gracias, that's a nice web site you guys got there  *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias 
L.A.'s Finest


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY HOMIES, I WAS CHECKIN OUT THE TOY DRIVE AND MY BOSS SAW WHAT I WAS DOING, WE ARE GONNA ASK AROUND THE OFFICE IF ANYBODY ELSE WANTS TO DONATE TOYS, THEY WILL LEAVE THEM WITH ME AND I WILL TAKE WHATEVER I GET TO YOUR TOY DRIVE


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 1 2006, 01:12 PM~6674875
> *HEY HOMIES, I WAS CHECKIN OUT THE TOY DRIVE AND MY BOSS SAW WHAT I WAS DOING, WE ARE GONNA ASK AROUND THE OFFICE IF ANYBODY ELSE WANTS TO DONATE TOYS, THEY WILL LEAVE THEM WITH ME AND I WILL TAKE WHATEVER I GET TO YOUR TOY DRIVE
> *


*Gracias Sancho  *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Nov 26 2006, 09:41 PM~6642153
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Dec 1 2006, 10:39 AM~6673963
> *Gracias, that's a nice web site you guys got there
> *



thanks..will be there to take some pics and them post them up


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 4 2006, 07:43 AM~6690038
> *thanks..will be there to take some pics and them post them up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WAZZZUUUUUP !!!!!!!! 
BIG HOME BOYS I'M BACK, AND READY FOR OUR " FIRST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE " WELL I JUST WANT TO SAY ONE THING, FOR ALL OF THOSE OUT THERE WHO THOUGHT THAT BIG " LA's FINEST CC. " HAD DROPED OR DIED OUT, OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT, LET ME PUTT IT OUT THERE, THAT WE ARE STILL HERE AND STRONGER THAN EVER. 
" BIG LA's FINEST CC. TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF " :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Dec 4 2006, 10:56 PM~6695515
> *WAZZZUUUUUP !!!!!!!!
> BIG HOME BOYS  I'M BACK,  AND READY FOR OUR  " FIRST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE "        WELL I JUST WANT TO SAY ONE THING,  FOR ALL OF THOSE OUT THERE WHO THOUGHT  THAT BIG  "  LA's FINEST CC. "  HAD DROPED OR DIED OUT, OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT,  LET ME PUTT IT OUT THERE,  THAT WE ARE  STILL HERE AND STRONGER THAN EVER.
> " BIG LA's FINEST CC.  TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF " :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 09:58 AM~6697729
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: L.A.'s Finest


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Check this out homiees  *

http://hot92jamz.com/pages/damonknight.html


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

why did they hide you in the back.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6700703
> *why did they hide you in the back.
> *



:tears: 

*Cause I'm a ganster :biggrin: *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Dec 5 2006, 03:54 PM~6700680
> *Check this out homiees
> 
> http://hot92jamz.com/pages/damonknight.html
> *


 thats right thats how we putt it down


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Dec 5 2006, 05:07 PM~6700791
> *:tears:
> 
> Cause I'm a ganster  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 05:32 PM~6701280
> *
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Dec 5 2006, 05:30 PM~6701274
> *thats right  thats how we putt it down
> *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ALL DAY, EVERY DAY


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

we will be there orange county rollerz only



> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6610408
> *It's all set
> 
> Date : December 17th, 2006
> ...


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Dec 6 2006, 07:57 AM~6705618
> *we will be there orange county rollerz only
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

LA's FINEST TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Dec 6 2006, 07:57 AM~6705618
> *we will be there orange county rollerz only
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT !! WE'LL SEE YOU THERE, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WE HOPE THAT EVERY ONE CAN MAKE OUT THERE ON DEC. - 17 - 06 
AT HOLLYDALE PARK IN THE CITY OF SOUTHGATE. 
SPECIAL INVITES TO : 

MILLENIUM CC., STRICTLY FAMILY CC., SUSPECTS CC., LA CARTEL CC., 
KINGS OF KINGS CC., GOODTIMES CC., WILD FANTACIES CC., CASSIFIEDS CC., OLD MEMORIES CC., VIEJITOS CC., WAY OF LIFE CC., AND ALL OTHERS NOT MENTIONED, AND ALL SOLO RIDERS. SPECTATERS ARE WELCOM 


REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

SPECIAL INVITES TO : 

Rollerz only MILLENIUM CC., STRICTLY FAMILY CC., SUSPECTS CC., LA CARTEL CC., 
KINGS OF KINGS CC., GOODTIMES CC., WILD FANTACIES CC., CASSIFIEDS CC., OLD MEMORIES CC., VIEJITOS CC., WAY OF LIFE CC., AND ALL OTHERS NOT MENTIONED, AND ALL SOLO RIDERS. SPECTATERS ARE WELCOM :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 8 2006, 09:16 AM~6722063
> *MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY  :biggrin:
> *


 gracias hommie we appreciate it and we'll see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WHERE IS EVERY BODY AT ???? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65+Dec 10 2006, 11:08 PM~6738584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Dec 11 2006, 10:22 AM~6740732
> *
> *


 there you go hommie thats start :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*READY FOR THIS SUNDAY HUERO TELL CAMARON TO HAVE THE CORONAS READY *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 13 2006, 09:34 AM~6754094
> *READY FOR THIS SUNDAY HUERO TELL CAMARON TO HAVE THE CORONAS READY
> *



dont trip hommie, i'll tell him i si no i got you !!! rain or shine will be there, even if it has to be on stock cars but i'ts still going down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO SAY, THAT IT IS SUPPOSE TO RAIN ON SUNDAY, BUT FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE PLANNING TO CRUISE ON BY, WE WILL STILL BE THERE, EVEN IF IT MEANS RIDDING ON STOCK CARS. PERSONALY I DONT SEE OUR TOY DRIVE AS ANOTHER DAY OF CRUSING ON YOUR LOW LOWS, I SEE IT AS DOING SOMTHING FOR ALL THOSE KIDS WHO DONT HAVE ANYTHING, ATLEAST WE CAN PUTT A MILE IN THIER FACE. SO ON BEHALVE OF LA's FINEST CC. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY !!!!


WHERE: HOLLYDALE PARK IN SOUTH GATE 


ON GARFIELD AND CENTURY BLVD. BY THE 105 FWY. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

BUENOS DIAS TO ALL THE LAYITLOW FAMILIA !!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Dec 13 2006, 10:54 PM~6758051
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY,  THAT IT IS SUPPOSE TO RAIN ON SUNDAY,  BUT FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE PLANNING TO CRUISE ON BY,  WE WILL STILL BE THERE, EVEN IF IT MEANS RIDDING ON STOCK CARS.            PERSONALY I DONT SEE OUR TOY DRIVE AS ANOTHER DAY OF CRUSING ON YOUR LOW LOWS,  I SEE IT AS DOING SOMTHING FOR ALL THOSE KIDS WHO DONT HAVE ANYTHING,  ATLEAST WE CAN PUTT A MILE IN THIER FACE.      SO ON BEHALVE OF  LA's FINEST CC.  WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY !!!!
> WHERE:  HOLLYDALE PARK  IN SOUTH GATE
> ON GARFIELD AND CENTURY BLVD.    BY THE  105 FWY. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*That's right Huero we'll still be there for the good cause homiee. 
Hey que acabo ya somos mojados que no :biggrin: *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 13 2006, 08:34 AM~6754094
> *READY FOR THIS SUNDAY HUERO TELL CAMARON TO HAVE THE CORONAS READY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

JUST HEARD ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS ON THE RADIO ANOUNCING YOUR TO DRIVE (ARACELI) HOPE YOU VATOS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 15 2006, 09:13 AM~6765049
> *JUST HEARD ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS ON THE RADIO ANOUNCING YOUR TO DRIVE (ARACELI) HOPE YOU VATOS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Thanks for all the support.

Millenium and Strickly Family*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 15 2006, 09:13 AM~6765049
> *JUST HEARD ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS ON THE RADIO ANOUNCING YOUR TO DRIVE (ARACELI) HOPE YOU VATOS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE  :biggrin:
> *


 gracias home boy, for the support !!!! 

and you know i got you on a 12er. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

toy drive was move to paramount park. At paramount and rosecrans in front of paramount swatmet.

For more info call Dany (310) 722-8986
2way 124*423481*6


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE LA FINEST RIDERS SEE YOU VATOS ON YOIUR NEXT EVENT YOU VATOS HAD THE CORONAS ON DECK LA CARTEL GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 17 2006, 10:38 PM~6778038
> *THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE LA FINEST RIDERS SEE YOU VATOS ON YOIUR NEXT EVENT YOU VATOS HAD THE CORONAS ON DECK LA CARTEL GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS FOR SHOWING UP HOMMIE, Y LLA SABES QUE DONDE ESTA EL CAMARON, AY CORONAS !!!    

ILL SWING BY YOUR PATT AS SOON AS I GET CHANCE THIS WEEK !


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

I WANT THANK TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS CAME DOWN TO THE TOY DRIVE MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, LA CARTEL, SUSPECTS, OUR STYLE, GOODTIMES, GHETTO LIFE, OLD MEMORIES....GRASIAS HOMIES


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thanks again for all the support  *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this was a good toy drive..you guys did a good job..keep up the good work and you will see how God will bless you guys!

check out some pics on our website Old Memories


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i didnt see the post about the move.I went to hollydale park and missed you all.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 18 2006, 10:21 AM~6779808
> *this was a good toy drive..you guys did a good job..keep up the good work and you will see how God will bless you guys!
> 
> check out some pics on our website Old Memories
> ...


*Thanks Homiee, good looking out  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 18 2006, 11:04 AM~6780016
> *i didnt see the post about the move.I went to hollydale park and missed you all.
> *


*Yeah, it sucked the cops didn't allow us to throw it there, we had to move to another park, it was a last minute thing literally *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO OUR 

TOY DRIVE, YESTERDAY, AND THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. 

I JUST GOT TO GIVE IT UP FOR ONE VATO, THAT WAS ROLLING IN 
A CLEAN AS CAR OUT THERE, AND THAT WAS THE LITTLE HUERITO
IN HIS BOMBITA


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT WE WANT TO THANK LA FINEST FOR HAVING US AND FOR FEEDING US


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up LA'S FINEST thanks for the food and the good time :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks had a good time,meet some good people,hope the kids enjoy the toys


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME+Dec 18 2006, 03:36 PM~6781306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 



Thanks to all of of you for the support :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB WILL LIKE TO THANK FOR THE CARNE ASADA AND THE DRINKS WE WILL SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS EVE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROB 65_@Dec 20 2006, 02:12 PM~6792537
> *BIG ROB WILL LIKE TO THANK FOR THE CARNE ASADA AND THE DRINKS WE WILL SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS EVE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

hugo will like to thank for the carne asada anddrinks


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 20 2006, 05:16 PM~6793743
> *   hugo will like to thank for the carne asada anddrinks
> *


Gracias a ustedes for supporting our Toy Drive


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Dec 18 2006, 08:12 AM~6779266
> *I WANT THANK TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS CAME DOWN TO THE TOY DRIVE                                                                                                                  MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, LA CARTEL, SUSPECTS, OUR STYLE, GOODTIMES, GHETTO LIFE, OLD MEMORIES....GRASIAS HOMIES
> *


I thought that club broke up in the early 80's, WHERE ARE THEY NOW?


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Dec 20 2006, 06:38 PM~6794156
> *I thought that club broke up in the early 80's, WHERE ARE THEY NOW?
> *


 there probably at home right now !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Dec 20 2006, 08:35 PM~6794690
> *there probably at home right now !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EATING
:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: NAH IF THEY ARE N E THING LIKE THE O.G. GHETTO LIFE THEY ARE BUSTED OR BANGING :biggrin: THEY FROM LOS :dunno: WHERE AT SMART GUY :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Dec 20 2006, 09:29 PM~6794998
> *EATING
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin: NAH IF THEY ARE N E THING LIKE THE O.G. GHETTO LIFE THEY ARE BUSTED OR BANGING :biggrin: THEY FROM LOS :dunno: WHERE AT SMART GUY :biggrin:
> *



THERE IN LA, AND NOT ALL OF THEM ARE BUSTED !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://ttp://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...1carlo/12-4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o31/vero1carlo/12-3.jpg


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

[







/IMG]]http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o31/vero1carlo/12.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

[IM







G]http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o31/vero1carlo/12-8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THATS RIGHT !!!!!!! TILL THE [email protected]%^#N WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

[IM







G]http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o31/vero1carlo/12-15.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: Look at Boxer's little boy


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Dec 21 2006, 09:31 PM~6801257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BOXER'S LITTLE BOY FROM A WHITE GIRL !!!!


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

My daughter by Pint from Lynwood


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THE LA's FINEST CC. FAMILIA WOULD LIKE TO WISH
EVERYONE A MERRY CHRISTMASS, AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR, 

AND WISH THAT EVERYONE KEEPS IT SAFE, WITH ALL THEIR 
LOVED ONES !!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*MARRY CHRISTMAS L.A's FINEST CC FROM BIG ROB AND THE MILLENIUM FAMILY SEE U GUYS AT THE MILLENIUM PARTY MUCH LOVE BIG HOMIES*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good morning to all the homiees out there :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

whats up all those smileys, cant you guys say something,

oh les comio la lengua los ratones !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Dec 29 2006, 12:48 PM~6854651
> *whats up all those  smileys,  cant you guys say something,
> 
> oh les comio la lengua los ratones !!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*
Sorry about that homiee, yo tenia la boca llena :0 *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wazz up to all the homies


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Jan 5 2007, 11:24 AM~6910645
> *
> Sorry about that homiee, yo tenia la boca llena  :0
> *


 SO WHAT HAPPENED CON EL JALE ?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCO1 (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vole daam im finally in here wasup big bad ass LA's FINEST


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO1_@Jan 10 2007, 09:46 AM~6951320
> *q-vole daam im finally in here wasup big bad ass LA's FINEST
> *


 lla era hora cabron !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

good morning LA's FINEST CC. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCO1 (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo im back see everybody in a week


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO1_@Jan 13 2007, 08:46 PM~6980712
> *q-vo im back see everybody in a week
> *


 no te agas buey, when are we going to cut that car


----------



## CHUCO1 (Jan 10, 2007)

qvos to everybody was goin down? meeting saturday? or are we jus at the park sunday?


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wazz up to all the homies and to my L.A.'s Finest Familia 
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO1_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7054042
> *qvos to everybody was goin down? meeting saturday? or are we jus at the park sunday?
> *


 ITS GOING DOWN AT THE PARK AT 11 OCLOCK

HOPE TO SEE THE CAPRICE OUT THERE !!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'s Finest


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UPPERS L.A's FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 30 2007, 09:44 PM~7134287
> *WHATS UPPERS L.A's FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 WE'RE JUST HANGING IN THERE !!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whats Crackin LA's Finest just wanted to stop by and give a BIG Q'VO to LA's Finest from STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB.....


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 31 2007, 11:19 PM~7145107
> *Whats Crackin LA's Finest just wanted to stop by and give a BIG Q'VO to LA's Finest from STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB.....
> *


 QV'O 80 OLDS, GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMMIE, uffin: uffin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 30 2007, 09:44 PM~7134287
> *Whats Crackin LA's Finest just wanted to stop by and give a BIG Q'VO to LA's Finest from STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB.....</span>
> *


*Q-va hommies good looking out  *

Wazz up Huero I'm here :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

thats what im talking about, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's Up LA'S Finest :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Feb 6 2007, 11:57 AM~7189609
> *Q-va hommies good looking out
> 
> Wazz up Huero I'm here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP LA FINEST


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Feb 9 2007, 12:18 AM~7216183
> *WASS UP LA FINEST
> *


 WELCOME BACK HOMMIE !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Feb 6 2007, 04:02 PM~7191575
> *What's Up LA'S Finest  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


 WAZZ UP HOMMIE, READY FOR THE PICNICS ? 

IM SURE YOU VATOS ARE SO WILL SEE YOU AROUND, 
STAY UP SUSPECTS CC.


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

WASS UP LA FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Feb 17 2007, 09:50 PM~7288322
> *WASS UP LA FINEST  :biggrin:
> *


 where are the hommies at !!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Feb 19 2007, 12:35 PM~7298349
> *where are the hommies at !!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHATS CRAKIN LAs FINEST! I SEEN ONE OF OUT THERE ON WHITTIER LAST NITE, A BLUE KUT WITH A LA ON DA TRUNK.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 19 2007, 01:25 PM~7298831
> *WHATS CRAKIN LAs FINEST! I SEEN ONE OF OUT THERE ON WHITTIER LAST NITE, A BLUE KUT WITH A LA ON DA TRUNK.
> *


 thats right, thats rihgt


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Feb 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7304004
> *
> *


 whats cracking big hommie !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

where are my boys at ???


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

whats up huero ? call me :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Mar 7 2007, 09:14 PM~7432885
> *WASS UP HUERO
> *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

whats up huero :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

i want to say thanks, to all the hommies 
who came out to my little boy's baptism 
this weekend, good looking out LA's FINEST CC.

MUCH LOVE !!!! HOMMIES !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT MR. L A


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

What's Up LA'S Finest :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

What's Up LA'S Finest


----------

